# Sam-I-Am, We Have a Project!



## CraigC (Jun 15, 2012)

I will probably be altering my Fathers Day cooking plans. Tomorrow I have an egg assembly project. I finally took the plunge after years of wanting.







I think I got a good bargin too, $900.00 total for the large and nest!


----------



## Janet H (Jun 16, 2012)

That looks like serious fun!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 16, 2012)

Very nice!!  and congratulations!!  I'm sure you'll have years of fun with that.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 16, 2012)

Assembly complete!


----------



## CraigC (Jun 16, 2012)

I have decided to smoke two very meaty slabs (each cut in 1/2) of baby-back ribs. About 3-4 hours, low and slow. Removed the membrane and they are chilling in the marinade right now. They will get dried well and have a rub applied before going in the BGE. Apple wood smoke to be applied!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2012)

The BGE is supposed to make temperature control very easy.  I'm looking forward to a report and pics.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 16, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> The BGE is supposed to make temperature control very easy. I'm looking forward to a report and pics.


 
You shall have both! I can't tell you how many years I have been wanting one of these beasts! I almost bought a small about a year ago, until I found out there are very few accessories for that size. I've been busting my hump, working two jobs and finally saved enough to buy this one.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2012)

Many years of enjoyment will be yours.  Congrats and good luck.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 16, 2012)

Have lots of fun and yummy food with it.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 17, 2012)

I loaded up a chimney with hardwood charcoal and soaked a handful of apple chunks. Once the coals were ready, they and the soaked chunks went into the egg. Got the plate setter and grill grate in place, closed the lid. Gave the egg a little time to warm up the made the adustments to maintain 230 F. Let it run at that temp for a half hour and then put the ribs in. Within a couple minutes the temp was right back at 230 F. Checked the ribs every hour by just lifting the lid a little. Never saw the temp change. After 3 hours the ribs were ready. For 3-1/2 hours the egg maintained temp. I'll wager it had at least another 3 hours on that one load of fuel. I must say I'm impressed and very pleased with the unit.

The results.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh, you're terrible. I need a new grill and now you have me thinking BGE.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 17, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Oh, you're terrible. I need a new grill and now you have me thinking BGE.


 
The stories I've heard about longevity and the Egg's versatility make me feel the investment will be well worth it!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 17, 2012)

CraigC said:


> The stories I've heard about longevity and the Egg's versatility make me feel the investment will be well worth it!


Twist my arm, why don't you! I have been broke for so long that I hadn't really considered it before. I have a little bit of money from an inheritance and something that is quality and will last a lifetime has a real appeal. It shouldn't be hard to convince Stirling, he tends to buy durable, quality stuff. I'll have to think about this some more when I haven't had two Margaritas.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 17, 2012)

They're great for doing pizzas too.  Many serious pizza makers use the BGE.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks good Craig.

Did ya want a different color?


----------



## CraigC (Jun 19, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Looks good Craig.
> 
> Did ya want a different color?


 
Iwas hoping it came in mauve,but I had to settle for green.


----------

